# Edited



## mikey200615 (Sep 4, 2013)

Edited


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

The problem is you can't really do both at the same time and if you could it would be painfully slow. If I was you I'd cut til I was lean and then start building muscle again


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sure you can, if diet is in check and training is in check, newbie can lose fat and gain muscle no problem


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Diet needs a lot of work mate


----------



## mikey200615 (Sep 4, 2013)

> 36-26
> 
> need advice to burn fat but keep building as newbie
> 
> The problem is you can't really do both at the same time and if you could it would be painfully slow. If I was you I'd cut til I was lean and then start building muscle again


yeah trouble is i have been told that you can from some then you can't from others and would need to cut to be lean then bulk for gains again.



> bigforbday
> 
> Re: need advice to burn fat but keep building as newbie
> 
> sure you can, if diet is in check and training is in check, newbie can lose fat and gain muscle no problem





> Jon.B
> 
> Re: need advice to burn fat but keep building as newbie
> 
> Diet needs a lot of work mate


I didn't think that my diet was all that bad but good to know, what would you suggest?? If i need to cut I will, I would just prefer it if I could keep training as I am but change to light weight high reps....

any advice on diet etc much appreciated


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon.B said:


> Diet needs a lot of work mate


Sure does....I agree.

@mikey200615

Train mon, wed, fri in the gym. Tuesdays, thursdays and one day at the weekend for cardio. Use mainly compound movements x 3/4 sets.

Try and get yourself a *heart beat monitor watch*. they're not that expensive nowadays, and no need for the Garmin top end type.

Calculate this:

220 - age = A

A x 0.65 = 65% max heart rate

A x 0.75 = 75% max heart rate.

They are the upper a lower levels of your fat burning range which you need to maintain about 45 minutes per sesh. Try brisk walking/ jogging, cycling ect.

Now your diet..... Go to myfitnesspal.com and sign up. Its a great tool for monitoring you calories. Go to the diet section of this forum and read, read, read. You may need to eat a little more, but higher quality nutrients, and little ond often. Change your snacks to fruits and nuts.

You need to consume approx' 500 cals less than your basic requirements. Use google to find a calorie calculator, but lean on the side of caution as results will very depending on the equation used.

Stick with it, be strict and consistent and review in six months


----------



## mikey200615 (Sep 4, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Sure does....I agree.
> 
> @mikey200615
> 
> ...


cheers for that! :thumbup1:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

bigforbday said:


> sure you can, if diet is in check and training is in check, newbie can lose fat and gain muscle no problem


So you think after a year and a half of training he could still do both at the same time? How? Can you explain by what mechanisms this would be possible?


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

36-26 said:


> So you think after a year and a half of training he could still do both at the same time? How? Can you explain by what mechanisms this would be possible?


He is saying as a noobie - someone who has never made gains at all - Once he starts going gym for a short period he will lose fat and gain muscle - IMO and my experience i have also done this...However you then hit a wall - this is where you need to adjust things to your desired outcome - Bulk or Cut....

@mikey200615

Get a diet in place

Get a routine in place

smash it for a few months - you will soon know when it's time to change things up.

Then mate unless you want to wait years - you gotta bulk or cut 

GL FOR FUTURE!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mikey200615 said:


> I'm 22, weigh 80.5kg, about 5'7 been training bodybuilding/powerlifting for about year and half. Stopped training for 2 months and now been back 3 weeks.
> 
> I have now just started sticking to body building but I have body fat and although I want to keep building I also want to be lean. My new training is going to be high intensity weights. Roughly train 5-6 nights a week for hour and half.
> 
> ...


personally as some of the guys have already said sort out a good diet and a routine that you can stick too. If I were you I would do a 12 week cut just to see what you have to work with.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> personally as some of the guys have already said sort out a good diet and a routine that you can stick too. If I were you I would do a 12 week cut just to see what you have to work with.


100% agree 12 weeks of a hard cut and then you can build muscle as fast as possible, none of this messing around trying to do two things at once that the body doesn't like to do at the same time


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

TBH the whole "noob gain" thing is stupid...

I've been training for about 5-6 years now and last year I managed to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, simply because it was the first time I really looked at my diet (protein in particular).. I'd basically managed to gain well for 4 years on a sh*t diet, so I gained more whilst cutting on a decent diet.. Ultimately, the OP has a sh*t diet right now and isn't that muscular so probably could gain muscle and lose fat..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

L11 said:


> TBH the whole "noob gain" thing is stupid...
> 
> I've been training for about 5-6 years now and last year I managed to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, simply because it was the first time I really looked at my diet (protein in particular).. I'd basically managed to gain well for 4 years on a sh*t diet, so I gained more whilst cutting on a decent diet.. Ultimately, the OP has a sh*t diet right now and isn't that muscular so probably could gain muscle and lose fat..


Agreed just needs to sort the basics out first.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Whatever you do don't change to low weight high reps.

When cutting you should be training heavy as you can for the body to hold onto muscle.

Without the high tension stimulus of heavy training, the body simply has no reason to maintain muscle mass.

You may need to drop volume but not the intensity.

Let the diet and cardio deal with the fat loss.


----------

